# New Raleigh Chopper Find



## Jim Barnard (Jan 19, 2019)

So this 71 Girlie Chopper has my favorite S/A hub (S3C) that allows me to make giant skid marks in my driveway. I hope the neighbors do not notice that no children live here and wonder what Kook is making all the "J" shaped skids while making "Whoot, whoot, whoot" noises. This bike came to me from New Jersey. I was very happy to get it in trade for a MK3 chopper that I still had in the box from 2004 or so.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Jan 19, 2019)

Oops! I hit POST before I was done.

Any way.

The bike was in need of tons of touch up and correct parts







 

I got lucky with the cleanup and the paint match for the guard and had all the right parts and accessories in the parts bins. (I used to have quite a few MK1 Choppers)





The seat should be white...the front fender is actually off an RSW, but close enough for me.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Jan 19, 2019)

She proudly resides on the "Keeper" rack in the basement. When I sold most of my bikes to build a house, I kept only 20 bikes. These Choppers were among the few things I kept from before.





The Sprint GT is a bird not often seen in the US. This odd beast is very correct. She came to me from Dave Salmon at Bittacy Cycles.























Below is my second Chopper. My first was under the Xmas tree in 1970.This one is a derailleur 5 speed. With HBR!







The bike below is one of 2 1970 3+2 HBR models. I have never seen any ads for this model. I do remember seeing these on the shop floor at the local Raleigh dealer in Bloomfield CT. The twin stick was confusing to the children who were expected to ride the thing.










Mmmmmm... Royal Carmine!


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 19, 2019)

Awesome bikes Jim! I dig those girlie Choppers, great look to the frame and kind of cool Raleigh still gave it a stick shift on the column.

And I believe I am in love with the Royal Carmine 3+2


----------



## Jim Barnard (Jan 19, 2019)

rfeagleye said:


> Awesome bikes Jim! I dig those girlie Choppers, great look to the frame and kind of cool Raleigh still gave it a stick shift on the column.
> 
> And I believe I am in love with the Royal Carmine 3+2



Thanks Rob! I am surprised how much people are asking for the Choppers now. Are these getting scarce in your neck of the woods as well?


----------



## jrcarz (Jan 19, 2019)

Jim 
Always loved your Bikes great to see you kept some of the best.


----------



## Sven (Jan 19, 2019)

Nice score and great collection. Don't worry about your neighbors, Jim. I'm sure it will be posted on youtube


----------



## furyus (Jan 19, 2019)

Didn’t even know a girl’s Chopper existed. Like it a bunch. Nice collection.

furyus


----------



## Wcben (Jan 20, 2019)

Still miss my mk1 10 speed with the high back seat.


----------



## Njmod (Sep 2, 2019)

rfeagleye said:


> Awesome bikes Jim! I dig those girlie Choppers, great look to the frame and kind of cool Raleigh still gave it a stick shift on the column.
> 
> And I believe I am in love with the Royal Carmine 3+2 [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim Barnard (Sep 3, 2019)

Hey,

There is a horizon blue in Stonington (10 miles from me) 
for sale at $900?? or so. I can ask for a hard number, if you are willing to go that high. He wants a LOT for it, but these Choppers are pretty hot now. I wanted to buy it for $400 or so but he was not playing ball.

Jim


----------



## jrcarz (Sep 5, 2019)

Jim 

Always love to see your bikes . I always wanted the apple color Chopper. A kid rode up to my house with one when I was a kid I never forgot it.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 5, 2019)

That is the coolest "Girls Bike" I've ever seen.


----------



## Chavez (Sep 5, 2019)

Wow! I never noticed before, but the frame is very similar to the Raleigh Twenty. The basic H frame looks identical. The chopper frames girls and boys look like they’re based on that same Raleigh Twenty frame. I have one that I went nuts on making a cool Mid drive EBike out of that runs on Milwaukee batteries. No wonder I love the way it rides so much, it’s basically a muscle bike! It makes me want a Raleigh Chopper now.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Sep 9, 2019)

Hey,

Google image the Raleigh RSW. The Twenty has that Chopper look, but the RSW is the predecessor of the Chopper!

Jim


----------



## Jim Barnard (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Chavez (Sep 9, 2019)

Jim Barnard said:


> Hey,
> 
> Google image the Raleigh RSW. The Twenty has that Chopper look, but the RSW is the predecessor of the Chopper!
> 
> Jim



That makes it the predecessor of both then I believe.


----------

